# Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series Cigar Review - Nothing special.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series Cigar Review - Nothing special.*

The first draw was strong with alot of spice. It became stronger and more harsh the further on I went. By the time I was at 2/3 I had to put it dow...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series Cigar Review - Nothing special.


----------

